# Free to good home



## kendal

FREE TO A GOOD HOME: 2 year old child. Genuine reason, i've just got a new puppy so no longer have the time for the child. Also worried the child may bite the puppy. Child currently kept in a crate. Needs home by tomorrow or it'll be put to sleep. Thanks. YOU WOULDN'T DO THIS TO A CHILD SO WHY DO U SEE IT AS ACCEPTABLE TO DO IT TO A DOG? If you can't dedicate 10yrs to a dog, don't get one!! copy and paste if you agree.

saw this on face book and couldnt agree more.


----------



## lady amanda

So agree!!!


----------



## wilfiboy

Well said x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

OMFG!!! PUT TO SLEEP :O
Is there even a reason to do that if the dog has nothing wrong!
That's disgusting


----------



## nicole29

It makes me sick that people think its ok to get a dog with no thought of the consequences when they are bored


----------



## kendal

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> OMFG!!! PUT TO SLEEP :O
> Is there even a reason to do that if the dog has nothing wrong!
> That's disgusting


people will sometimes take a dog to the vet themselves and ask for it to pe but downif they cant rehome it. 

at the kennels i had a guy come up without his dogs vaccination card, it was a new dog so i cant acept it in without seeing that. he said he had lost it so we called the vet who said its las jack was its second puppy vac. so that was over a year out of date. so we couldnt take him. he started having ago as myself and other members opf staff. complaing that their was no one to watch the dog as every one was going to his wedding. 

he stormed off saying he was heading to the vets to get the dog put down i have never seen the dog again so i dont know what happend. but i think most vets will try and take responsobilaty for heathy dogs, eather rehoming the dog themselfs or sending it to a resque.


----------



## lady amanda

OMG! what an A** ****!!!! I would hope that a vet would just take the dog.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I am very upset by this  It shouldn't be allowed for no reason!!
What breed is the dog?


----------



## kendal

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I am very upset by this  It shouldn't be allowed for no reason!!
> What breed is the dog?


this was about a year ago. the boss was on holiday. it was like a wee bearded collie cross. a sweet wee thing only just over a year (hence how the vacc was only just out of date) but we couldnt take her as if my boss got inspected she could get shut down as by law she can only take vaccinated dogs.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

No not that! Sorry haha, I meant putting a dog down without good reason, it should be against the law  I understand why you couldn't take the dog in! Haha, sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## kendal

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> No not that! Sorry haha, I meant putting a dog down without good reason, it should be against the law  I understand why you couldn't take the dog in! Haha, sorry for the misunderstanding


lol i for got to typ the other half of my post lol like starting to talk so somone when you have already started the conversation in your head. or maybe thats just me lol


im hoping thew vet was smart and just offered to take the dog in.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Haha it's okay  I just didn't want you to think I was having at go at what you had to do!  I hope someone put at stop to it anyway  What cross is the pup free to a good home in the thread? :/


----------



## kendal

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Haha it's okay  I just didn't want you to think I was having at go at what you had to do!  I hope someone put at stop to it anyway  What cross is the pup free to a good home in the thread? :/



the its the childe that is free to good home, its a protest against rehoming puppies for reasons like this.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Fair enough, that's good I guess, do you have a link to join?
Bit embarrassing that I didn't understand it was a joke, I thought the second part was the joke but not the first, haha sorry


----------



## kendal

dont think so, itn was just a copy and paste thing on facebook


----------



## wellerfeller

Well after being up all night with my two year old child.....I am now considering the crate thing!!!!!!!
Its amazing what people will do, at our kennels we have had a few dogs just booked in, vacc card checked, form filled out with name address and telephone number and then departure date comes and goes and then when we have tried to ring find the whole lot of info has been made up, just a digit or two to change the phone number and address details......................so infuriating and sad for the poor dogs but then I suppose its better than throwing them out on the street


----------

